# CPT code 77071 -HELP-



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 2, 2009)

Ok...I'm stumped

When is it appropriate to bill for CPT code 77071?  Medicare has denied this charge and I'm searching everywhere for information on this code.  
Help........

***I just realized I posted this in the wrong forum....geezzz.....***


----------



## jgf-CPC (Sep 2, 2009)

*77071*

I found this if it helps:

Question:
As an orthopaedic practice, we will perform stress views on a joint (CPT 77071). Are there any documentation recommendations you could share showing how our physicians should document this appropriately? The physicians have the majority of information correct in the note; however, they do not indicate what type of stress and/or how much stress was applied and I would like to educate them on appropriate documentation for this type of service. 

Answer:
We could not find anything in any of our resources that stated the best documentation for "stress views". Basically your providers just need to state that there were stress views performed. The radiology CPT codes are broken down by the number of views, not as to stressed vs. non-stressed. Select the code with the most appropriate number of films taken.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 2, 2009)

Jgfisher,

Thank you for your reply.  Yes, it does help...your information is more than what I had.  I still hope to find Medicare's view.  Thank you for taking the time to research this.


----------



## Thath041 (Oct 20, 2011)

77071 is application of stress by physicain, must also report this code with appropriate number of views EG : 73560, 77071


----------

